# Puppy not settling at night



## sarahmorven (May 2, 2009)

We have had our 9 week cocker spaniel for 1 week and we are struggling with him at night. He cries a lot, does not sleep for any long periods of time and is much much happier when one of us goes through to him. We have on alternate nights slept through in the same room as him. He is in a cage. We have left the light on and the radio. What else can we do\?:001_smile:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont leave the light on. Dogs, like people, need a night and day.

When he cries you need to ignore it. All the time he does it, and you give him attention, you are rewarding him for unwanted behaviour, and you will find yourself in a viscious circle.

It can take a while for some puppies to cotton on the the fact that no-one is going to come and pay them attention.

You have to be consistent and just stick to it, otherwise you will end up with a dog that cries whenever its left alone.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

One week isn't a very long time for your puppy to stop missing the permanent company of his litter mates.
A lot of people seem to have a crate in their bedroom for a few weeks, and when the pup is more happy in his new environment, gradually move the crate to the area that he is eventually going to sleep.
Better i think than him getting used to someone being where he is going to end up on his own


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

sarahmorven said:


> We have had our 9 week cocker spaniel for 1 week and we are struggling with him at night. He cries a lot, does not sleep for any long periods of time and is much much happier when one of us goes through to him. We have on alternate nights slept through in the same room as him. He is in a cage. We have left the light on and the radio. What else can we do\?:001_smile:


Ok. don't panic He's still a baby he's bound to kick up a fuss for a while. Luckily with us Mika for some reason didn't care about being left alone at night. It was mostly during the day when we left him to go to work! Now how he couldn't behave like he does at night time during the day i do not know but he's gotten better 

OK.....you're pen training him that's a good thing. Forget the radio and definitely do not put a light on for him. He's a dog not a human being.

I would put a few of his toys in his pen at night and a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel in his bed. That apparently reminds the pup of their mother. That or you could put a very old sweater or something of yours in there. That should settle him down. If it doesn't then i'm out of ideas.

I'm being rainy now and i am going to advise you to buy The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey. It has all sorts of information about looking after your new puppy, from bringing him home from a breeder to training him. Literally everything really. Most of us swear by this book, so go borrow it from the library or buy it.

Let us know how it all works out


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Dont leave the light on. Dogs, like people, need a night and day.
> 
> When he cries you need to ignore it. All the time he does it, and you give him attention, you are rewarding him for unwanted behaviour, and you will find yourself in a viscious circle.
> 
> ...


couldn't agree more. Cassie cried for 3hrs first night, then about 2hrs next night. It only lasted a few days because. If i thought she wanted a wee i would go and let her out but not fuss her and then put her straight back to bed. Now at 6mths she knows that when we do her teeth and brush her that its time for bed


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree with above. You might feel like you're being harsh, but it will be better for all of you- you will get a good nights sleep and so will the pup.

Play with him then take him out to toilet just before you put him in the crate. (I put mine to bed with a pork strip chew) Shut the light off, and leave the room.
If he cries, ignore him, he will get bored.
If he cries halfway through the night, put his lead on and take him outside incase he needs to pee. Then put him back and leave him.

It won't happen over night, but he will get better, I promise  Just as long as you stick to a routine, and never let him out or give him attention when he cries.

xx


----------

